# Plans : toujours la cata ....



## Sergio_bzh (7 Février 2013)

J'avais suivi les déboires de la nouvelle version de Plans sur iOS6 à travers la presse et je me disais que Apple avait raté son départ mais qu'ils allaient rapidement corriger le tir. 

je viens d'installer iOS6 et je n'avais encore jamais utilisé Plans. Pour résumer c'est inutilisable.   
Et d'un c'est en noir et blanc ce qui nuit franchement à la lisibilité. 
Et de deux je vous propose une vue comparée  Plans / Google Maps par chez moi. C'est une partie de Lannion, la ZI et l'aéroport. J'ai calculé , la zone fait 7,5 x 4,5 kms soit tout de même 34 km2 et on ne voit rien.

Ce n'est même pas une catastrophe, c'est carrément Apple qui se fout de la gueule du monde.

Je vous laisse apprécier la vue Plans  ...


----------



## Jourdain (24 Février 2013)

Curieux. Chez moi, Plan est en couleur. C'est plus net sur l'IPad que sur l'Iphone, puisque l'écran est plus grand. 

À vous lire, l'envie m'a prise de télécharger "Google maps" sur Apple Store. Elle y est. Elle est arrivée sur mes appareils. Je compare mon quartier de Paris sur Plan et Google Maps. Ça se vaut. Pour certains détails, parfois l'un est mieux que l'autre, mais ce n'est pas toujours le même qui est meilleur...


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2013)

Jourdain a dit:


> Je compare mon quartier de Paris sur Plan et Google Maps. Ça se vaut.


Encore heureux que Plans est juste pour Paris
C'est pour la campagne que ça se gâte


----------



## madaniso (26 Février 2013)

Essaye ça ! 
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/here-maps/id577430143?mt=8


----------



## madaniso (26 Février 2013)

Ibaby a dit:


> Pas mal du tout, au moins les adresses ont l'air mieux référencées. J'ai effectué 3 tests qui mettent Plans en échec et l'app de Nokia a eu tout bon. En plus c'est assez agréable à utiliser. Merci.



De rien


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2013)

Et bien chez moi, Plan fonctionnel bien alors que Google a toujours une adresse fausse depuis le départ. Comme quoi, a la campane, plan peut parfois mieux marcher.


----------



## Sergio_bzh (8 Mars 2013)

Aujourd'hui, je viens de vérifier pour Lannion , Plans a été corrigé et la vue satellite est même plus récente que celle de Google Maps.


----------



## MacSedik (17 Mars 2013)

Sergio_bzh a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, je viens de vérifier pour Lannion , Plans a été corrigé et la vue satellite est même plus récente que celle de Google Maps.


Ça se trouve Apple corrige les destinations en regardant les plaintes sur les forums


----------



## MachX (17 Mars 2013)

Une bande pixellisée empêchait en mode satellite de voir une portion de la carte à l'endroit où j'habite. J'avais remonté le problème à Apple. La carte a été corrigée. Elle est nickel à présent et cette carte est de plus très récente.
Malheureusement, les adresses ne permettent pas d'atteindre précisément la destination recherchée. Il y a entre 50 et 200 mètres d'écart entre la position donnée par Plans et la localisation exacte du lieu recherché.
Mais il faut avouer que Plans s'améliore.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Mars 2013)

J'habite en petite couronne Parisienne, et impossible de trouver le véto dont j'avais l'adresse, même avec Plans. J'ai dégainé Google Maps qui a été bien plus précis. Et c'était pas loin de l'entrée de Paris.Alors je sais pas ce que vous appelez la campagne, mais même si proche d'une grande ville, les deux ont des ratés, mais chez moi c'est plus souvent Plans.


----------



## Kriskool (24 Mars 2013)

Les bassins a flot sont toujours signalés en vert comme un espace vert ! Le nouveau pont sur la Garonne est invisible alors que Google maps l'a retranscrit des sa construction ! En zoom les bâtiments ne sont dessinés que sur le centre ville ! La banlieue proche est vide ! Les photos satellite datent un Max ! 
Bref la cata !!!


----------



## alargeau (24 Mars 2013)

Je trouve que certains d'entre vous sont vraiment très exigeants envers une solution qui est tout de même très récente. Ok, Apple aurait peut-être pu faire mieux au lancement, mais je ne comprends pas trop toutes ces plaintes étant donné que des solutions alternatives existent. Souvenez-vous de Google Maps à ses débuts, il y avait des zones d'ombre un peu partout en France et pas forcément dans ce que certains appellent la campagne. Plans est bien plus performant et bien plus exact que l'était Google Maps à ses débuts. Il n'est pas équivalent aujourd'hui ? Normal, Google a eu le temps de corriger et peaufiner.


----------

